# Anyone from Monmouthshire?



## gazansteythomas

Hey guys, I'm new to the valeting world, and as just wondering if there's anyone in the county of Monmouthshire?


----------



## Welshquattro1

Yes mate I am! Where abouts are you? :wave:


----------



## forest-sion

Hi mate, well yes but no, I work in Chepstow but live in lydney ( forest of dean), where about are you.

welshquattro1 where you from.


----------



## Welshquattro1

I'm between abergavenny and raglan. I worked up in the forest about twenty or so years ago,littledean! That makes me feel old.:lol:


----------



## Ti22

Yep! Live near trelleck.. unit in Newport! :wave:


----------



## gazansteythomas

Hey mate, I'm in monmouth


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Just up the road in Rossgive or take.


----------



## ah250

I'm Chepstow dudes


----------

